# Facebook Addiction - Recovery in Progress :)



## sociallyconscious (Mar 27, 2009)

I've been setting a few goals for myself. One of these goals is to maintain a positive outlook on life. I have made the choice to quit facebook for three weeks. I used to be an AVID facebook user. I was on chat 24/7, hardly ever talking to anyone, because I never did anything else with my life. And when I did sign out, I would become severely anxious and depressed after seeing my fellow classmates and "friends" making statuses about how fun and exciting their weekends were. Has anybody else quit facebook? How did it work out for you? Any advice?


----------



## chereal80 (Aug 17, 2010)

I deleted my account a few days ago and I feel really good. Whenever I would get onto facebook I would look at everyone and feel bad. Every time I think about going back on I remember how I felt before and I come to the conclusion that I'm not missing out on much, and really I'm not. I don't know how long I'm going to go without it but for now I'm saying screw everybody.....well that is besides the few people I actually see in person of course


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

That's good that you are cutting down. I go on facebook about every other day. I just check on what my friends are doing and once in a while update my status. Everything in moderation.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am thinking about deleting my account because I can't be bothered with it at all.


----------



## sociallyconscious (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks so much for the support guys. =) The main reason why I've chosen to quit facebook is because I noticed that some of my "close friends" were posting statuses about going out and hanging out without me. I think the only thing worse than having no friends, is having "friends" who don't appreciate your company. Now that I have chosen to quit associating myself with facebook, I will no longer be consumed with lives that have little significance to the person I am. 
I am no longer a facebookaholic.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have just ditched facebook:yay


----------



## nickcorona (Oct 17, 2010)

You goal is way to broad..

Follow this guideline for setting goals:

Specific
Measurable
Achievable
Realistic
Time-framed

Your goal to have a more positive outlook on live is neither specific, measurable, or time-framed.


----------



## sociallyconscious (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ No, not at all. My ultimate goal is to have a more positive outlook on life. 
The small goals I have created to reach this goal include ditching facebook for 3 weeks to see if my happiness levels change, leaving my apartment at least three times a week (going for a 5 minute walk, buying necessities at the mall, etc.), monitoring my swearing, and a few other personal goals.
My goals are specific, measurable, and time-framed.


----------



## sociallyconscious (Mar 27, 2009)

Rossy said:


> I have just ditched facebook:yay


Yay!!! Congrats! =)


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

good job!!!  this is a great goal. I sort of did this, and after a while I was able to start using facebook again and not feel terrible about what i saw there.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

That's great 

I'm trying to do a similar thing at the moment - minimising the time I spend on certain sites (Facebook inc). Something which helped me was I downloaded a little Firefox addon called Leechblock that only lets me on certain websites after 10pm. Decent tool if anyone's interested.


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

I think thats a good idea. I have facebook but I don't get on it much. I just get on it to add people I meet or people I want to keep/stay in contact with. I'm not really into the whole thing. Facebook seems kinda fake to me...


----------



## sociallyconscious (Mar 27, 2009)

Kakaka said:


> That's great
> 
> I'm trying to do a similar thing at the moment - minimising the time I spend on certain sites (Facebook inc). Something which helped me was I downloaded a little Firefox addon called Leechblock that only lets me on certain websites after 10pm. Decent tool if anyone's interested.


Thanks! I feel pretty amazing so far. I've been visiting this site more often, which is alot more beneficial. 
I love the idea of the Leechblock. It helps to keep things moderated. I'll most definitely check it out.


----------



## sociallyconscious (Mar 27, 2009)

suddenstorm said:


> I think thats a good idea. I have facebook but I don't get on it much. I just get on it to add people I meet or people I want to keep/stay in contact with. I'm not really into the whole thing. Facebook seems kinda fake to me...


I agree completely. Interacting on facebook is alot more simple than interacting face to face. However, that's the only benefit to it. Facebook users only display what they WANT the world to see and it's all a little shallow to me. Social Anxiety Support and Tumblr are the only good social networking sites on the web. :boogie


----------



## viki (Jul 8, 2011)

*Magazine article*

Hi there,

I'm a British journalist researching an article on how Facebook and other social networking sites can affect our lives negatively and I'm trying to find a lady in her twenties or thirties who's be willing to share a story of how therapy or counselling can help you stop using it if it's affecting your life badly. If you, or anyone you know are interested in finding out more, please contact me. Everything is in confidence until the point that yree ou agree to share your story and then it will be read back to you before publication.

Thanks

Viki


----------



## Alduriam (Jun 30, 2011)

sociallyconscious said:


> I've been setting a few goals for myself. One of these goals is to maintain a positive outlook on life. I have made the choice to quit facebook for three weeks. I used to be an AVID facebook user. I was on chat 24/7, hardly ever talking to anyone, because I never did anything else with my life. And when I did sign out, I would become severely anxious and depressed after seeing my fellow classmates and "friends" making statuses about how fun and exciting their weekends were. Has anybody else quit facebook? How did it work out for you? Any advice?


My humble advice to you it to stop evaluating yourself according to how many friends you have.


----------



## hearts that kill (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd like to quit it as well. Seeing everyone having fun on weekends, posting happy pictures with their friends, watching my friends have fun without me, etc, is all too much for me and it's really starting to depress me. I barely get any friend requests/alerts/messages so I don't even see the point anymore. The only thing stopping me is the distant family members that I have on my friends list that I'd like to stay updated with (the only benefit of facebook imo, but idk, I'm really just considering deactivating it at least for a little bit.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Facebook addiction? lololololllllololololololololollololplololololol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I got over my fb addiction by getting addicted to this site. :lol


----------



## Nevay (May 16, 2011)

I don't get people who have SA and facebook, seems contradictory


----------



## jl1108 (Jul 10, 2011)

I feel more alone on FB than I do just sitting in my room playing video games.
And least Blackrose and Natsume are my friends when it counts!


----------

